# Nora Roberts fans



## Virgoddess (May 1, 2010)

There seem to be quite a few of us around here, so let's dish!

What was your favorite book/series/character?

Have you seen any of the Lifetime Movies based on her books? What did you think? 

Any series/characters you didn't care for? 

What about the books under JD Robb?


----------



## Virgoddess (May 1, 2010)

What was your favorite book/series/character? I can't pick just one. I loved Montana Sky, The Reef, The Villa - those stand out to me the most. Series? The Gallagher Series is a good one, just reread it on Kindle. I also enjoyed the 7 series (the real name escapes me)

Have you seen any of the Lifetime Movies based on her books? What did you think? I have several on my DVR, but the only one I've seen so far is Montana Sky. It wasn't award worthy, but I enjoyed it. 

Any series/characters you didn't care for? The Morrigans Cross books, I couldn't ever get into them. They are the only books under the NR name I've not read. 

What about the books under JD Robb? I used to really enjoy these, but took a break for some reason. I think I'll get back into them within this year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Virgoddess--

I'm a huge fan of the J D Robb books, but I don't find enough of an edge in most of her Nora Roberts books, so I haven't read many of those.

I guess your second post is the one where you answer your own questions?  It's a little confusing....

Betsy


----------



## Virgoddess (May 1, 2010)

Yes, in case someone wanted to copy the questions and answer them that way, I left them blank in my first post, so they wouldn't have to delete my answers before adding their own.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gotcha!

As I said, I'm really only a fan of JD Robb...can't really answer the other ones!  But I know we have bunches of NR fans here...and several JD Robb "In Death" threads here in the Book Corner.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Quinn Brothers
The Key Trilogy
Homeport
Northern Lights
The MacGregors
The Donovans
and I can't think of the name of that Ukrainian family.

Didn't care for the In Death series, although many here do.  Too much gore for me.  

I watched Northern Lights since its the only book that I ever turned the last page and went right back to the beginning to read it straight through again.  Tried the movie, but nothing was right about it.  And I hate when they even change the characters names.

I've read a lot of her books and I find she's pretty hit or miss for me.  I didn't like the Dream series or the Flower series at all.  Yet others (notably the first four I've listed), I'll read over and over again.  The last three aren't available for Kindle.  I think they're all Silhouette books.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

What was your favorite book/series/character?
The Chesapeake Bay series is my all-time favorite, but I really like all of her series. The Villa and Genuine Lies are probably my favorite individual books. GL has everything you could want in a good book - romance, Hollywood glamour and gossip, drama, personal peril, humor, etc. It was my first NR book, and remains one of my favorites.

Have you seen any of the Lifetime Movies based on her books? What did you think? 
I've seen them all, and didn't care for any of them. I think the casting was horrible. In every case I didn't care about/didn't like one of the lead characters.

Any series/characters you didn't care for? 
I don't think so. Most of the ones I didn't like were the type you love to hate.

What about the books under JD Robb?
I absolutely love them, but I think the quality has gone down as the series progresses. Still love them, though.

I'm really enjoying the Bride Quartet series... at least I was until the third book was released but unavailable for my Kindle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I really like the way she writes dogs (Moe being my favorite) and 9 year old boys.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I really like the way she writes dogs (Moe being my favorite) and 9 year old boys.


Seriously. Don't you just feel like you know those kids?!?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> Seriously. Don't you just feel like you know those kids?!?


Absolutely. I had daughters, but one of them gave me a grandson. I can see him in those boys.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I still haven't read the Nora Roberts books as I'm the opposite of Gertie--the romance genre tends to bore me, but the murder mysteries provide interest!  J.D. Robb, therefore, shot immediately to my list of favorites.



4Katie said:


> What about the books under JD Robb?
> I absolutely love them, but I think the quality has gone down as the series progresses. Still love them, though.


This I find intriguing, as you're the only one I know who has said the "quality" has gone down. I have one friend who just couldn't get into them at all, and one who really only likes the Eve and Roarke storyline, so she's drawn back from them as there's too much murder and police work (she's another romance reader). What part of the quality do you think has deteriorated?



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I really like the way she writes dogs (Moe being my favorite) and 9 year old boys.


I get a kick about the way she writes Galahad. He's every male cat I've ever known! I miss my boys, we're down to two girls right now, and the boys have such a different way about them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm a big Nora fan. Yesterday when I was editing all the metadata on my Kindle books, I discovered that I have over 70 Nora/Robb Kindle books. Other than the in Death series, I mainly read her trilogies. I can't recall any of those I didn't care for. I've read some of her stand alone books, but not all of them.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

the only book of her i don't like is sanctuary, i think i have read everything she has written including the early formula ones. i even reread sanctuary 3 times thinking it was my mood at the times. i love the j d robb series too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crca56 said:


> the only book of her i don't like is sanctuary, i think i have read everything she has written including the early formula ones. i even reread sanctuary 3 times thinking it was my mood at the times. i love the j d robb series too.


I didn't like Sanctuary, either. Too predictable.

Of the early formula ones, I liked the Star series the best.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> This I find intriguing, as you're the only one I know who has said the "quality" has gone down. I have one friend who just couldn't get into them at all, and one who really only likes the Eve and Roarke storyline, so she's drawn back from them as there's too much murder and police work (she's another romance reader). What part of the quality do you think has deteriorated?


Oh, don't get me wrong - I LOVE the whole series. But the last few books (Kindred in Death, in particular) just didn't seem quite as good. But a not-quite-as-good JD Robb book is still head and shoulders above almost anything else!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong - I LOVE the whole series. But the last few books (Kindred in Death, in particular) just didn't seem quite as good. *But a not-quite-as-good JD Robb book is still head and shoulders above almost anything else!*


LOL--that's the truth!

I actually liked Fantasy in Death very well. Kindred was good, but it was profoundly brutal.


Spoiler



Had to *LOVE* the judge's grandmother at the end of that one though! LMAO



I think the only one I didn't particularly care for was Ceremony in Death. I was doing a reread recently and jumped right over it after about 2 chapters. I stalled in reading the series the first time through when I hit that one, and sure enough, I wasn't any more interested in it the second time around.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

My favorite series: definately the Quinn saga
fav. Stand Alone:Genuine Lies
Movies have been ok

Have not read the in death series yet


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> My favorite series: definately the Quinn saga
> fav. Stand Alone:Genuine Lies
> 
> Have not read the in death series yet


Gotta love those Quinn boys; all of them.

How did you feel about _Chesapeake Blue_? That one didn't work for me.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I like the In Death series...I'm just now starting those. I think I'm on Conspiracy right now. I'm reading them in order. I've read a lot of Nora Roberts books. I think Chesapeake is my favorite series. It's the first one I read, but I was also born in Maryland and spent a lot of time on the Chesapeake Bay. There are a lot of hers that I like. She lives near a cousin of mine, and used to host the end of season little league parties (rumor has it), which were quite fun! Wish I had been invited to one!

Edited to add: It AMAZES me that one author can turn out so much material. I do find that her romance books tend to be formulaic, but still enjoyable. How does one person come up with so many stories?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Gotta love those Quinn boys; all of them.
> 
> How did you feel about _Chesapeake Blue_? That one didn't work for me.


It was ok...not my favorite in the series by any means. I'll have to reread them on k2


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> It was ok...not my favorite in the series by any means. I'll have to reread them on k2


The Quinns were some of the first books I replaced on my K. Had to have them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I particularly fond of Quinn Brothers series myself, in large part because I live on the Eastern Shore of Maryland.


----------



## Virgoddess (May 1, 2010)

Oh I loved the Quinn series! Anna is one of my favorite female characters.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Virgoddess said:


> Oh I loved the Quinn series! Anna is one of my favorite female characters.


She's terrific. And lots of great dogs and a great nine year old boy.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I like NR because romance is usually secondary to the mystery in her books.  I'm not much of a romance reader, especially romance where the plot is akin to a porn movie.  IE: There is none.  But her books are usually quick reads, kind of no brainers, that will keep you entertained for a while.  I just finished Montana Sky the other day and thought it was a little romance heavy and I figured it out about half way thru.  Enjoyed the Pagan Stone books a lot.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm a fan too.  I'm totally up to date, with the exception of the latest one Fantasy In Death, which I have on my Kindle, on the In Death series.

My favorite of the Trilogies was the Key Trilogy but I also liked Chesapeake Blue.  Actually, there weren't any of them that I didn't like.  What was the Irish series...  the Gallaghers?? Yep, had to go look it up at Amazon.  lol  I liked the Morrigan's Cross series too, although I have to admit it took a bit of getting into.

The only series I haven't been able to get into is the Dream series and I think it was just my mood when I started reading the first book.  After I get a few other things I'm reading out of the way, I'll get back to them.

I have the first two Bride Quartet so that's another one in line.  

I've only read 2 or 3 of the individual books... The Reef, Tribute...

Need more reading time!!  sighhh


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have every book she has written. The first book I read of hers was Honest Illusions and I've read it several times. My favorite is Public Secrets. I've seen all of the Lifetime movies and liked most. My favorite series was the Three Sisters Trilogy. The only series that I didn't care was the Cirlcle Trilogy. I have a problem with vampires books and movies. The blood just gets to me. I love the J.D. Robb series, which I've read over and over.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vicki G. said:


> My favorite of the Trilogies was the Key Trilogy but I also liked Chesapeake Blue.


Love the Key series. And I forgot to mention the Three Sisters Island series, although the evil at the end was kind of anti-climactic. The rest of it was very good.



> The only series I haven't been able to get into is the Dream series and I think it was just my mood when I started reading the first book. After I get a few other things I'm reading out of the way, I'll get back to them.


I didn't like the Dream series at all and the end was very unsatisfying.



> I've only read 2 or 3 of the individual books... The Reef, Tribute...


My two favorite individuals are _Northern Lights_ and _Homeport_.



> Need more reading time!! sighhh


Amen, sister.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

[quoteThe only series I haven't been able to get into is the Dream series and I think it was just my mood when I started reading the first book.][/quote]

I wasn't crazy about this series when I read the books years ago. But I recently read them again and really liked them.


----------



## Virgoddess (May 1, 2010)

The Dream series is the first one I got on my Kindle! I just tried to reread the Born In trilogy and couldn't get past the second book. I might try it again later this year. 

I agree that she writes little boys very well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Virgoddess said:


> The Dream series is the first one I got on my Kindle! I just tried to reread the Born In trilogy and couldn't get past the second book. I might try it again later this year.
> 
> I agree that she writes little boys very well.


I liked Born In, but it's not one that I'm going to read over and over.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

My favorite stand-alone is "Hidden Riches", where the heroine runs a funky little antique shop and rents the apartment overhead to a retired police detective. I have to agree with Margaret--two of my favorite 'series' are the one about the Donovans and the one about the Stanislaski women and neither of those series are available in kindle yet even though I keep clicking on them. Maybe we all need to start clicking!

I love the 'In Death' series although sometimes I put off reading them because I am really a wimp and am afraid of running into a really graphic, gory description of torture and/or murder. A couple of the In Death books have given me nightmares.....my imagination is too vivid for my own good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> My favorite stand-alone is "Hidden Riches", where the heroine runs a funky little antique shop and rents the apartment overhead to a retired police detective.


Yes, I liked that one, too. A good example of what a "romance" novel can be when combined with a gritty story.



> I have to agree with Margaret--two of my favorite 'series' are the one about the Donovans and the one about the Stanislaski women and neither of those series are available in kindle yet even though I keep clicking on them. Maybe we all need to start clicking!


My favorite Stanislaski is the one with the soap opera producer. I love Roberts' sense of humor.

Yes, we need to click and click and click.



> I love the 'In Death' series although sometimes I put off reading them because I am really a wimp and am afraid of running into a really graphic, gory description of torture and/or murder. A couple of the In Death books have given me nightmares.....my imagination is too vivid for my own good.


That's why I don't read them either.

Here are the Stanislaskis to click on.

Reflections & Dreams: Reflections\Dance Of Dreams (Stanislaski Saga)
Waiting for Nick / Considering Kate (Stanislaski, Books 5 & 6) (Stanislaski Stories)
Falling for Rachel / Convincing Alex (Stanislaski, Books 3 & 4)

There are a lot of different editions of those books, so I just picked these three.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I love the MacKade Brothers series. I read those over and over again.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> My favorite stand-alone is "Hidden Riches", where the heroine runs a funky little antique shop and rents the apartment overhead to a retired police detective.


That's a favorite of mine too. The book takes place between Philly (near where I grew up) and Middleburg (in the county where I now reside), and I have travelled back and forth quite a bit, so it's extra fun for me.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here are the Stanislaskis to click on.
> 
> Reflections & Dreams: Reflections\Dance Of Dreams (Stanislaski Saga)
> Waiting for Nick / Considering Kate (Stanislaski, Books 5 & 6) (Stanislaski Stories)
> ...


Oh! Thanks for making a link so we can all click! Come on, y'all--click, click, click!!! And click on the Donovan trilogy too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here are clickable links for the Donovans.

Charmed & Enchanted: Charmed\Enchanted (Donovan Legacy)

Captivated & Entranced: Captivated\Entranced (Donavan Legacy)


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just started Homeport.  I discovered I can't read J.D. Robb's books because they're too scary/gory for me.  They bother me (particularly at night).

A series I loved and would highly recommend is the Irish Jewels one -- Tears of the Sun, Tears of the Moon, Heart of the Sea, and Christmas at Ardmore.  Gosh, these were WONDERFUL.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> I just started Homeport. I discovered I can't read J.D. Robb's books because they're too scary/gory for me. They bother me (particularly at night).


Me, too. I read the first In Death but couldn't get past the gore.

Homeport is one of my favorite standalones. I reread it regularly.


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

The very first book by Nora Roberts I read was Carnal Innocence.  I enjoyed it enough that it got me started on all her books!  Love them all, some more than others. And, I enjoy the In Death series.  I had to put those away for awhile, but now I'm playing catch up!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I used to own every single one of NR/JDR books. Then I got my K1, and boxed them all up for my mom to enjoy knowing I could get them again on my Kindle. I think she is a very talented, engaging author with absolutely wonderful character development. I have not however liked the movies I have seen that were based on her books. None of them do juistice to her writing, but then, I rarely like movies based on books I have read. (exception - LOTR trilogy)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I used to own every single one of NR/JDR books. Then I got my K1, and boxed them all up for my mom to enjoy knowing I could get them again on my Kindle. I think she is a very talented, engaging author with absolutely wonderful character development. I have not however liked the movies I have seen that were based on her books. None of them do juistice to her writing, but then, I rarely like movies based on books I have read. (exception - LOTR trilogy)


Sometimes I think Peter Jackson should be in charge of translating all books into movies. He's the only one who seems to get it right.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Me, too. I read the first In Death but couldn't get past the gore.
> 
> Homeport is one of my favorite standalones. I reread it regularly.


That's great news. I just started Homeport yesterday, but now I'm even more excited about it. It's good to hear a reader likes a book well enough to reread it. Thanks!


----------

